# 03 kvf 650 problems



## dave1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi everybody im new to this forum but I was told this would be the place to come to try and solve my problem.
First off I have an 03 kvf 650 , prarie I think? it was my father in laws.It seems to be shorting out batteries.and when I try to recharge the battery I get nothing.. When I hook the battery charger directly to the bike however it will fire right up..
second thing I have noticed(so far) is that the speedometer goes all over the place..I assume this is a sensor , does it need to be replaced?
Any help all of you could give would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how are you hooking charger to it an what setting are you useing(jump start max power)an are you letting it run with charger hooked up , i have seen people destroy electronics on atvs an motorcycles by useing high output chargers on them, as for the battery it is possible it is shorted out, an needs to be replaced


----------



## dave1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

the issue with the battery had happened long befor i got the bike, my father in law had gone through 3 batteries. so something on the bike is shorting them out. when i started the bike with the charger i hooke it directly to the positive and negative cables on the bike with the battery removed to see if it would start. it did start this way. it was also start with the battery hooked up if i pull start it , but tyhe battery will not hold charge even after running the bike all day. it will however idle if i disconect the positive cable


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I really don't know what's casing your problems but figured i would trow this out there. I have a 01 model AC 400 that I've had since it was new. A few years back i stared having problems similar to what your describing. It was killing battery's left and right.I don't just mean draining the power from them, it would kill them totally. And i was having other weird electrical problems as well. Turns out the Voltage regulator/rectifier was bad. Once i replaced it the problems were fixed. Turns out this is a common problem on the old cats.

Not sure if that whats wrong with your or not. But its worth looking into.


----------



## dave1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

someone else did tell me this as well . but what does the voltage regulator look like?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Have you tried a new/different battery? If your old one is sulfated, it will not accept a charge.

There is a speedo sensor that sends a voltage signal to the speedometer. It is located where you right foot/heel would be when sitting on the bike. It is a small black plastic connector screwed into the right lower side of the crankcase. It gets easily cracked.


----------



## dave1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

my father in law has tried 3 brand new batteries all have seemingly gotten fried..could the speedo sensor be shorting the battery? because the speedometer does go all wacky whn the bike is running


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone ever added a module to the bike ( it gets rid on the low speed timing retard)? If you hook them up wrong they will make the speedo go crazy. 

On my brute the regulator is located under the rear tail light. Its mounted to the frame of the bike and has cooling fins on it. real easy to spot. i'm not sure were it is located on the Prairies.


----------



## dave1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

I dunno if a module has been added or if there are any electrical mods on the bike im just trying to get it goin for him becase he has given up on it and its just rusting away. I did find the voltage regulator just want to make sure thats whats wrong befor I order.. the cheapest I could find a new one was $146


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Your local dealer may be able to check yours. Or at least have a used one you can try and see if thats the problem. Just guessing here...


----------



## dave1985 (Aug 17, 2010)

alright , thanks guys I will see if I can get one to test but sounds like a good place to start..also I checked the connector for the speedo sensor looks fine to me.. so that does it for this I guess but im thinking ill be back with more questions where this bike is in rough shape...thanks again


----------

